# Has Zoloft really worked for anyone?



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my 9th day on Zoloft, my first SSRI, and I'm on 50mg. So far I've had the following side effects: headache, restlessness, extremely tired (like at the beginning of the day), lowered libido, weaker erection, and without that much help for anxiety, in fact, I think it might have made it worse. I feel like any euphoric feeling I get is just placebo of me wanting it to work. I'm beginning to really hate this... Will the sides go away after a few weeks of use? Has Zoloft been worth it for anyone?


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> This is my 9th day on Zoloft, my first SSRI, and I'm on 50mg. So far I've had the following side effects: headache, restlessness, extremely tired (like at the beginning of the day), lowered libido, weaker erection, and without that much help for anxiety, in fact, I think it might have made it worse. I feel like any euphoric feeling I get is just placebo of me wanting it to work. I'm beginning to really hate this... Will the sides go away after a few weeks of use? Has Zoloft been worth it for anyone?


I've been on zoloft for about 3 1/2 weeks now, it's my first SSRI too. I'm on 25mg, my doctor wants me to take it for a month then she said she'd prescribe me 50mg. Well i'll agree, i'm like tired as hell all the time, even once l wake up, i fall right back to sleep. I'm like lost of energy.

It has made me less depressed i think. For anxiety, idk it's like it helped, then again it hasn't helped. Like i've been socializing alot waaaay more than usual, but i've been more anxious when socializing...like sweating, itching, shaking etc.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

supersoshychick said:


> I've been on zoloft for about 3 1/2 weeks now, it's my first SSRI too. I'm on 25mg, my doctor wants me to take it for a month then she said she'd prescribe me 50mg. Well i'll agree, i'm like tired as hell all the time, even once l wake up, i fall right back to sleep. I'm like lost of energy.


Ya it's made me soo much more tired too, it freakin sucks so bad. Also, I was stupid and did 100mg the first two days so that probably made it worse lol.



supersoshychick said:


> It has made me less depressed i think. For anxiety, idk it's like it helped, then again it hasn't helped. Like i've been socializing alot waaaay more than usual, but i've been more anxious when socializing...like sweating, itching, shaking etc.


I sort of feel the same way about my depression and SA. I asked my psychiatrist to prescrib me klonopin for SA. Unfortunately, it'll probably make me feel even more tired and pass out before I even socialize.


----------



## Forza Italia (Oct 30, 2009)

9 days is just too soon to say anuthing. Side effects will go away after 10-15 days. If not, talk to your psych.

And ssri's work after 4-6 weeks for social anxiety.

And it is important that you stick to the prescribed amount of dosage. 100 mg after only 2 days is waay too quick.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zoloft worked wonders for my depression but Lexapro has been a better choice for both anxiety and depressed mood.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

My gf is an RN and one of her fellow nurses had anxiety, and she zoloft completely cured her of her anxiety.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Zoloft didn't work for me at all.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i was thinking of trying it, but i don't know.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

3-6 weeks is the usual time 'til results. My experience with SSRIs was that the effects switched around the 2 week mark from negative into positive, then built from there.

One weird thing was that with morning dosing I always felt best in the evening & night, kept waiting for it to spread to 24/7 but it never did. Taking the morning pill always took away the positive effects. Maybe this is just me, but I get the feeling that timing the dose right could help other people with this effect. I'm sticking to night time dosing now.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Zoloft always works almost euphorically for the first week for me, then after (probably because my brain has adjusted) it quickly declines. Then the longer I'm on it I start to get bad apathy and everything becomes less interesting and dull. Plus I have no idea why but I got a god awful amount of headaches while on it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

*Update 11/20/09:* It's been nearly 2 weeks since I've started Zoloft and so far it hasn't really been any help for my anxiety. In fact, I feel it has made me more lazy and apathetic making it hard for me to do my homework in which I've already had a hard time with before. Also, I feel really tired and have frequent headaches...I find myself sleeping or resting on my bed for most of the day. I'm growing impatient, 3-6 weeks seems like an eternity for something that might not even work *sigh* I'll keep this post updated if anyone even cares.

edit: luckily I have klonopin which helps well w/anxiety, it's just that going outside is a pain in the #@[email protected] since I can't drive with it in my system... even worse considering its long half-life


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> *Update 11/20/09:* It's been nearly 2 weeks since I've started Zoloft and so far it hasn't really been any help for my anxiety. In fact, I feel it has made me more lazy and apathetic making it hard for me to do my homework in which I've already had a hard time with before. Also, I feel really tired and have frequent headaches...I find myself sleeping or resting on my bed for most of the day. I'm growing impatient, 3-6 weeks seems like an eternity for something that might not even work *sigh* I'll keep this post updated if anyone even cares.
> 
> edit: luckily I have klonopin which helps well w/anxiety, it's just that going outside is a pain in the #@[email protected] since I can't drive with it in my system... even worse considering its long half-life


you don't drive at all while on klonopin? how high of a dose are you taking?


----------



## namowrepus (Nov 19, 2009)

*My experiences...*

I started taking Zoloft 7 days ago. My symptoms are slightly different than everyone elses. I'm on 50 mg but I'm supposed to go up to 100 tonight. I'm really nervous about it...I don't feel very good on this stuff.

For some reason this is causing my nose to constantly run down the back of my throat and my stomach just always feels full. There's constant ringing in my ears and it feels like there's a lot of pressure in my head...not quite a full blown headache, though. Light bothers me. I feel dull or like there's insulation between me and the world.

It has very slightly helped my SA so far in that I care less. It's harder to work up the energy to want to do things...I feel tired a lot.

I also want to know if these symptoms are going to go away...at least the ringing in the ears and the nose/stomach problems.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hightimes2 said:


> you don't drive at all while on klonopin? how high of a dose are you taking?


.
1mg. It impairs your "ability to operate heavy machinery", much like alcohol, i believe. You could easily get a DUI if you were pulled over.



rocknroll714 said:


> P.S., Julz, sign on AIM more often!!


sorry buddy, gotta finish my hw with no distractions



namowrepus said:


> I started taking Zoloft 7 days ago. My symptoms are slightly different than everyone elses. I'm on 50 mg but I'm supposed to go up to 100 tonight. I'm really nervous about it...I don't feel very good on this stuff.
> 
> For some reason this is causing my nose to constantly run down the back of my throat and my stomach just always feels full. There's constant ringing in my ears and it feels like there's a lot of pressure in my head...not quite a full blown headache, though. Light bothers me. I feel dull or like there's insulation between me and the world.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling similar symptoms. My depression seems to have gone down a little despite the sides. Interesting you would be bumped up to 100mg so soon. Is this your first antidepressant?


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i've been on it for nearly two weeks now and i'm still only taking 25 mg. i was supposed to bump it up to 50 mg on Tuesday, but i got sick then (wasn't sure if it was a sinus problem or a side effect). anyway, the doctor told me to stick with 25 for another few days. so far it seems to be working...i feel a lot looser around people and i wonder what 50 will do. i still feel anxious at times, but only when i am really thinking about it, as opposed to being anxious all of the time.

starting on 50 and moving to 100 sounds like a lot...if it is your first antidepressant, i wouldn't suggest moving up yet. this is my first as well, but my doctor made sure to tell me that my brain has to get used to it. it is important to take it slow.


----------



## lucey (Aug 26, 2009)

Zoloft has worked really well for me so far. I started almost 2 months ago. I weaned off celexa and started with 25mg of zoloft. (Celexa was my first SSRI) Bumped up to 50mg of zoloft after a week. Stayed on 50mg for 2 weeks, now I am at 100mg. I have to say I felt positive results from zoloft almost immediately. Celexa made my anxiety and panic attacks much worse. I even got on a plane and flew across the U.S. without needing to take a xanax- which was a miracle! I haven't had a panic attack since I've been on zoloft. I will say I felt amazingly well on 50mg. When I started 100mg, I felt like I had a little tiny bit of anxiousness there at times, but I think now it has almost completely diminished. Overall, I feel pretty calm, and with hardly any side effects so far!

I do still have anxious feelings sometimes- like in stressful circumstances, if I have to give a speech, or in group meetings, but I don't full blown panic like I used to. I even gave a presentation without taking a benzo last week and I did pretty well! I stumbled a bit at the beginning, but overall I felt pretty good about it. I also use propranolol to help in those cases. 

I've heard that for some people it can take almost 2 months for medications to kick in. Hopefully the zoloft will work, but if not, check with your doctor and maybe you can try another. Celexa didn't work for me, but it helps others immensely. It's just a matter of finding the right one. Good luck =)


----------



## namowrepus (Nov 19, 2009)

*First time on anti-depressant*

Yeah after reading quite a few posts I got the impression 100 was a lot to jump right into after the first week. This is the first anti-depressant I've ever tried. I had told my regular doctor about my issues and he sent me to this nurse practitioner psychiatrist. She met me for half an hour and I walked out with a prescription for Zoloft and Xanax. I think I better give her a call before I up the dose. Despite the side effects I still want to see how this will affect me after two months...I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

hightimes2 said:


> you don't drive at all while on klonopin? how high of a dose are you taking?


I don't think it's illegal to drive on benzos in my country, however it very well may be in the united states.

Anyway, in my experience, if I take klonopin before bed I can easily and safely drive the next morning, however I've never attempted to drive directly after taking it because this seemed a bit dangerous. Depends on tolerance I guess, it can make some people too drowsy to drive.

And correct me if I'm wrong but it's my understanding that alcohol additionally works as a direct glutamate antagonist, which is responsible for alot of it's discoordination, slurred speech, staggering etc. According to this article http://ezinearticles.com/?id=1319880. "Many negative effects of alcohol such as automobile fatalities due to drunk driving are the result of the loss of coordination caused by alcohol's effect on the glutamate receptor." So I'm not sure if this property would carry over to benzodiazapines, which are alot 'cleaner' than alcohol, and mostly target only the GABA system directly.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Well guys it's been exactly 3 weeks since I've started Zoloft and 3 days since I've bumped my dose up to 100mg. I got to say that I think 100mg is working for me since I feel less depressed than normal despite some of the side effects that still linger. I don't know though because it could be placebo since it's too early to tell... Anyways, Klonopin has worked brilliantly for me with 1.5mg = almost complete obliteration of my anxiety. The only downsides is that I feel slightly stupid, irritable, forgetful, and the fact that I can't drive (thanks alot long half-life >.>). Sometimes I even have to find myself trying to control myself because of all the crazy things I tend to do and say on it lol. I'll keep you guys updated on my Zoloft/Klonopin combo 

edit: Jim_Morrison: I tried driving once when I took the kpn the other day and found myself with slow reactions and terrible parking abilities. Also, I tried driving with it in my system and I think I drove over a couple of lines and I almost hit a car.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> edit: Jim_Morrison: I tried driving once when I took the kpn the other day and found myself with slow reactions and terrible parking abilities. Also, I tried driving with it in my system and I think I drove over a couple of lines and I almost hit a car.


Do you take your klonopin as one 1.5 mg dose before bed, or in divided doses throughout the day?

Idk, I can drive ok the next day if I take klonopin + remeron (both sedatives) the night before, but then again my sedative tolerance is pretty high. I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to drive on klonopin if it has a tendency to make you drowsy/impaired, or if it's illegal in your country.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Do you take your klonopin as one 1.5 mg dose before bed, or in divided doses throughout the day?
> 
> Idk, I can drive ok the next day if I take klonopin + remeron (both sedatives) the night before, but then again my sedative tolerance is pretty high. I certainly wouldn't recommend trying to drive on klonopin if it has a tendency to make you drowsy/impaired, or if it's illegal in your country.


I take 1.5mg for the whole day. I guess I need to build some more tolerance first? Honestly, I agree with you and think I think I'd be fine driving if I drove the next morning. What dose do you take btw


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Guide 4 Dummies said:


> This is very true for me. The disinhibition is strong enough that I say the first thing ever that comes to my mind, which usually sounds so dumb and undercooked. :blank


So true... disinhibition can be fun though


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> I take 1.5mg for the whole day. I guess I need to build some more tolerance first? Honestly, I agree with you and think I think I'd be fine driving if I drove the next morning. What dose do you take btw


Usually about 1 mg, alongside 30 mg of remeron. I'd recommend trying taking your whole dose before bed, atleast until you build up tolerance to the sedative effects.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wouldn't it be better for SA if taken during the day though? I didn't realize that you can build tolerance to the sedative effects. I thought you would just build tolerance to the anti-anxiety effects.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

You really have to experiment with different dosages and times of day and see what works best for you, it has a long half life, so I can't see why it wouldn't still work the next day if an adequate dose is taken.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

*Update:* Woke up in the middle of the night today with the same headache and rapid heartbeat that I had when I took my first 100mg dosage (slightly less stronger and longer this time). I also felt sick and anxious today, probably Zoloft induced and the fact that I didn't take my trusty benzo to avoid addiction. I hope my system will get used to the serotonin soon.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

*4 weeks and 1 day:* Klonopin has worked wonders for my anxiety. Zoloft, however, has practically done nothing. I feel that my depression has lowered slightly, but at what cost? I'm very lazy and apathetic throughout the day (right in time for finals!). Considering adding Wellbutrin, or as rocknroll714 suggested, retalin into the mix. I'm weary about driving with any Klonopin in my system...maybe it wouldn't be so bad if i gained some tolerance? Also, I noticed the same label that says to take caution while operating heavy machinery on my Zoloft prescription bottle. Anyone had any difficulty driving with Zoloft?? I hate having to get a ride from my mom everywhere I go and it would be difficult and embarrassing to go out on a date...

p.s. Still on my 100mg dose despite my psychiatrist's instructions to take it down to 75mg. I feel like such a rebel lol.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

May I ask why you need 6 weeks or so on this? Is i cuz it remaps your brain to happiness?


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

add 20mg celexa to 100mg of zoloft.
it worked great for me but not zoloft or celexa alone

klonopin will stop working soon:no
if you tested that combination please tell me about results after 3 weeks.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ehsan said:


> add 20mg celexa to 100mg of zoloft.
> it worked great for me but not zoloft or celexa alone


All SSRI's do the same thing... adding another one would make my apathy any better? c'mon


Ehsan said:


> klonopin will stop working soon:no


I know people who have taken klonopin several times a week for years :no


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Zoloft made me worse. I have no love for SSRIs.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Zoloft made me worse. I have no love for SSRIs.


Ya, same goes for my friend rocknroll714 lol. How long were you on it? Maybe it was just the initial anxiety/restlessness caused by SSRI's. I definitely got that too... Were you just on Zoloft?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zoloft was a key player in the progress I have made. It made me feel less anxious generally day to day which then allowed me to seek therapy which i used in conjunction with the med (and valium) to exposure myself to my fears and progress against them.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

been taking the generic for about 5 days. i think I've had few side effects. maybe some fogginess and tiredness, think my ocd is worse, but that may be something else. My SA seems better though..i feel like I'm not over analyzing things as much and less anxious in social situtations. It's hard to tell what is a placebo effect, what is something else and what is the sertraline though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would be super surprised if it is working already Alys, the side effects are more or less instant but usually it takes anywhere from 4-8 weeks for it to actually start adjusting your moods.

Then again it's all a mental thing, so if you believe it is working that your mood will likely change as a result. Ahh the power of the mind!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> Ya, same goes for my friend rocknroll714 lol. How long were you on it? Maybe it was just the initial anxiety/restlessness caused by SSRI's. I definitely got that too... Were you just on Zoloft?


I was on it for a few months. I had the restlessness at first, but then I started getting manic and sometimes paranoid a month or two after starting it (if I remember correctly, I'm not good at remembering time scales) and quit it. And yes I was just on Zoloft. They wanted me to try Risperdone with it to see if it would make it more tolerable or try me on another SSRI :sus I outright refused and I don't regret it at all. I'm doing much better now with CBT and I don't have to take a potentially harmful substance to get results. Not that I'm paranoid about taking pills, but SSRIs scare the hell out of me. The fact that they have the potential to do long term alterations/damage to receptors, and the fact that the effects of having massive levels of serotonin is pretty unhealthy puts me off. And the discontinuation symptoms are hell-ish.

Not that they can't help people, some people take them for years non-stop and get on fine, but Zoloft at least, just made me feel like a hyperactive zombie (if that makes any sense). I feel like Zoloft has permanently changed me for the worse, I've never felt "normal" since. I get racing thoughts and occasionally even derealisation, things I've never experienced before taking Zoloft, and it's been a few years since I stopped it.

My advice is, "proceed with caution".


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I took my first Zoloft this morning and have been feeling really strange all day with: restlessness, splitting headaches, everything feeling unreal, yawning a lot. Strangely enough though I gave a presentation today and didn't feel anxious at all. In fact my peers were getting more worked up than I was. I figure this is the placebo effect.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> All SSRI's do the same thing... adding another one would make my apathy any better? c'mon
> I know people who have taken klonopin several times a week for years :no


keep in mind that we don't know the exact mechanism of action of meds.
researchers usually discover meds first and then find their mode of action.

i was on high doses of klonopin and alprazolam for several months about 3 years ago. now they only work as sleep meds(and depressant) for me.
i read somewhere that benzos cause memory loss in long run.

i've tried about 15 meds during past 3 years but only these combinations were effective[*for me*]:
1)klonopin(0.5-2mg/day)[3-4months]
worked great for first 2 weeks. it really saved my life.
2)zoloft(100mg)+celexa(20mg)[2-3 months]
3)anfranil(50mg)+cyproheptadine(1mg)+inderal(10mg)[1month]


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

no


----------

